# Looking for a rescue in ALABAMA that takes Black Labradors



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey~
Does anyone know of a rescue in Alabama that takes Black Labradors???? There is no Lab rescue in Alabama. I did email the surrounding states. There's a beautiful momma and pup being held in Athen, AL coming off stray hold soon and in need of forever homes. The momma (and possibly pup, too) appears purebred to me (not that I know so much about Labs). Saw their pics and they grabbed my heart. Trying to help. (I did email several Lab rescues, but none were close and it's such a popular breed---esp with shelters saying EVERYTHING is "part lab" that I'm concerned there won't be space for them.) Any ideas/thoughts?


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Here are pics.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's the third one. Female, Large, Spayed. AVAILABLE for adoption.

Know ANY Alabama Rescue taking Black Labradors???????


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know if Atlanta Dog Squad works outside GA, but maybe you could ask them if they have any contacts in AL.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Did you try contacting Labrador Friends of the South? I don't know anything about them though.

Or is their a really nice vet that would work to rehome them? Our cat's vet does it all the time...especially with puppies and kittens!

They are beautiful looking pups!


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks! Emailed them both!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here are Lab Rescues in Alabama...*

*
Here are Lab Rescues in Alabama... *
http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...gc.r_pw.&fp=ae8f34785c5af818&biw=1366&bih=575


North Alabama Labrador Retriever Rescue | Facebook


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ook.com/...Alabama-Labrador-Retriever-Rescue/... - Cached
North Alabama Labrador Retriever Rescue | Facebook. ... PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT THE SHELTER..WE HAVE NO RIGHT TO SACRIFICE THE ANIMALS THERE NOW! ...


American Kennel Club - Breed Rescue


American Kennel Club - Breed Rescue - Cached
These contacts can assist you with information about purebred rescue. ... Jan Nickerson, 850-626-3466, MS, AL, FL Coast. Curly-Coated Retriever Curly-Coated Retriever Club of America .... Labrador Retriever Club, Inc. Lakeland Terrier ...




Labrador Retriever Rescue and Adoption- Adopt a Labrador Retriever ...


adopt-a-labrador-retriever.adoptapet.com/ - Cached
Local Labrador Retriever rescue and adoption to help you find a pet. ... If you have contact info for a shelter in one of these places that does not have pets .... Alabama Birmingham, Montgomery AL, Mobile, Huntsville AL, Tuscaloosa, ...




Citronelle Rescue Unit


maps.google.com










7930 State Street
Citronelle, AL 36522-2427
(251) 866-7500



Place page - Directions - Is this accurate?









Labrador Friends of the South Inc.


Labrador Friends of the South Inc. - Cached
Labrador Friends of the South Inc., is a non-profit group serving the Georgia, Alabama, and southeastern region of the United States. ... Rescue of the Year” award for our efforts to rescue and better the lives of Labrador Retrievers. ...




US Labrador Retriever Rescues List | 8PawsUp


US Labrador Retriever Rescues List | 8PawsUp - Cached
A comprehensive list of United States (US) Labrador Retriever rescues. ... 8Paws Up Logo, Labrador Retriever Articles, US Lab Rescue List ... Alabama. Labrador Friends of the South, Inc. Alaska. Wetland Retrievers ... If you know of a Labrador Retriever Rescue that is not currently on this list, please contact us. ...




Little River Labrador Retriever's


Little River Labrador Retriever's - Cached
Labrador Retriever's raised in the hills of Northern Alabama with health, temperament, and good looks our primary concern. Our Labs can be found in the show ...




Ten Spider Pets - Labrador Retriever Rescue


www.tenspider-pets.net › ... › Dog Rescue & Dog Adoption - Cached
Jul 17, 2003 – Labrador retriever rescue agencies (lab rescue) specialize in rescue and adoption of ... Southeast Labrador Retriever Rescue (South Carolina, Georgia, Florida, Alabama, ... Nationwide Lab Rescue Contacts (United States) ...




CCLRR - Central California Labrador Retriever Rescue


CCLRR: Labrador Retriever Organizations and Other Resources - Cached
contact Corie Benveniste. ALERT K-9. Training Center ... Sandy Schneider 13296 Alabama Rd Galt 95632. Fresno Dog Training Club ... Golden Gate Labrador Retriever Rescue (CA) ... Winnebago Labrador Retriever Club & Rescue ...




Alabama Animal Rescue


aarescue.org/ - Cached
You need to contact the person in the animals bio, Alabama Animal Rescue post animals for many ... Lab Mix, Lilly Lab/Bulldog/Husky Mix. Ink Spaniel Mix ...




labrador retriever Pets For Sale & Adoption Hanceville Alabama ...


pickyourperfectpet.com/a.../-/-/Alabama/...labrador_retriever/1/ - Cached
Labrador Retriever Male Cullman,AL. Contact Cullman County Animal rescue shelter for more ... Labrador Retriever Female Medium Adoption Cullman,AL ...


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll check with Sabrina of SOS Lab Rescue. I know she just pulled a blond boy out of Alabama, and is picking him up this weekend when she takes one of her labs to a dock diving competition in Montgomery.


----------

